# City Europe Parking



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

Looking to park at city europe thursday night is it safe and is there plenty of room. What time does the supermarket open next morning for fuel.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Not sure on the parking but will be interested in other replies as I'am thinking on stopping there myself on the 15th.As to fuelling up there I think you will not get down to the station,it is underground and very low the last time I used it I had a Landrover Discovery and was worried about height.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

We use it. We feel safe there. It is overlooked by the police station. There seemed to be an officer with a view of where you park on sentry duty most of the time. 

We have always found that there was plenty of room but with others for company.

Can't help with the fuel availability. The supermarket itself opened at 8:30am when we were last there.


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi.

We allways stay at city Europe when we get off the ferry.
We find it's quiet and convenient.. And great for provisions befor we set off next morrning. And it's free..

Regards Clayton9


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Plenty of space, invariably other MHs to keep you company, they come and go at all hours so always someone about.

Never read any report of trouble there.

Take the usual precautions - no different to any other wild spot/aire.

Fuel station opens 09h00 Mon - Fri. 08h30 Sat. Closed Sunday.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

You can't get fuel at Cite De Europe with a motorhome, you need to pop under the motorway to Auchan.

Don't get confused as there is both a "motorhome parking area" and an Aire here.

Map to Auchen fuel station from Cite d Europe: http://g.co/maps/bkp9q


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We'll be staying there Weds night. Stayed there on the way out and back last trip and it felt absolutely fine.

As others have said, in a motorhome you can't get fuel at the Carrefour supermarket opposite the motorhome parking area as the access is a ramp taking you underground. After driving around for ages looking for a way in to the fuel station that our satnav indicated was nearby we gave up and went into Carrefour and asked. We were directed to the next nearest fuel station, which wasn't Auchan. We'd almost found this ourselves when driving around but had rejected it on the grounds it said something like 'No access' we hadn't noticed it also said 'except for services' (all in French, of course). These services were for the autoroute, so it's possible that the fuel was more expensive there than it would be at Auchan. 


Chris


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

Often stayed at Cite Europe.
Diesel slightly cheaper at Leader Price just a couple of hundred meters further from the Auchan station, same side


----------



## jax (May 11, 2007)

We have had an e mail from euro tunnel informing us not to arrive early for our train as it will be too busy so we will probably be staying at City Europe ourselves on Thursday. However, they have also informed me that Michelin are at the tunnel doing free tyre checks but they finish at 3.30 p.m. so we may try to get there to get that done and then just sit it out until we can board. Jackie


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

As stated above.
Safe, quiet and Police patrolled.
There my be a couple of HGV`s but they always park well away from the vans. Auchen for fuel,

Dave p


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

No problems parking there but I think I prefer the Aire at Wissant which is too far away from Calais for would be oriental hitch-hikers and is quieter and also free.
Very easy to find, just 100 metres before the Wissant town sign to the east of the town.

Alan


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Addie said:


> Don't get confused as there is both a "motorhome parking area" and an Aire here.


I'm intrigued now as I didn't realise that. We've stayed overnight on a number of occasions and always use the parking area between the main store and the fenced area around the Chunnel site (other end of the parking area to where the coaches go). Is that the Aire or the "motorhome parking area"?

Phil


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Me too :? 

Dave p


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

ME too


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

See attached image.

When we parked (not overnight) there were lots of motor homes in the parking area (P). Interestingly the signs direct you to the parking area rather than the aire, presumably for shopping. There were 10 motor homes in the parking area when we visited, some had stayed the night.

I've also highlighted where Auchan Fuel station is.










*EDIT:* After a little poke around on Google Maps I might actually be talking Rubbish. The 'aire' looks like a lorry park to me, this is where I parked and assumed it was 'parking' not and 'aire': http://g.co/maps/hr6m3

Apologies for the confusion. I never actually visited the aire myself, just saw it noted as such on the auto route map I posted above. Perhaps someone who has visited both areas could clarify. Apologies.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Sorry it just comes up as lorry parking for me?
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?rlz=1C1LAVG_enGB408GB408&q=50.93796,+1.81818&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=0x47dc3ee701680b69:0x130af13e96f84d50,%2B50%C2%B0+56'+16.94%22,+%2B1%C2%B0+49'+5.84%22&gl=uk&ei=FU58T8PwGaTT0QXh3djRDQ&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CCIQ8gEwAA

Whilst the parking at the shopping centre is clearly marked on the sign in street view as for motorhomes


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> Sorry it just comes up as lorry parking for me?
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?rlz=1C1LAVG_enGB408GB408&q=50.93796,+1.81818&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=0x47dc3ee701680b69:0x130af13e96f84d50,%2B50%C2%B0+56'+16.94%22,+%2B1%C2%B0+49'+5.84%22&gl=uk&ei=FU58T8PwGaTT0QXh3djRDQ&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CCIQ8gEwAA


You might be right - see my EDIT to my original post. Was just going off the camping car info


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

:lol: no probs ! got us all going there (not literally)


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

My dog loves it there, as soon as he is out of the van he knows exactly where he is and drags me off to the large grassy area alongside the motorway where there are loads of rabbits.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

WildThingsKev said:


> My dog loves it there, as soon as he is out of the van he knows exactly where he is and drags me off to the large grassy area alongside the motorway where there are loads of rabbits.


My missus loves it there too - as soon as she is out of the van she knows exactly where she is and drags me off to C&A etc where there are loads of "must-have" clothes.

Methinks you have the cheaper deal


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

We use the the official motorhome parking on Boulevard du Kent, shown as France Coquelles on Addies Map.

Notthing could be simpler, straight off the shuttle, fuel up at Auchan then head to Boulevard du Kent and bed down for the night ready for an early start in the morning.

We felt very safe and would'nt hesitate using it again.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Ojibway posted that Leader Price is cheaper. Unfortunately that now seems to be closed. Was over there last week with my sister and that was where we were going to fuel her car. So ended up at Auchen, as usual.

Denise


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

We managed to get petrol at Cite Europe last September. Followed sat nav and thought it had misdirected us. We could see the service station but couldn't see how to get in, so we took what we believed to be a short cut down a road at the back of the police station marked 'sauf services' - yes we were well aware that this was a service road - but had we been asked, we would have feigned incomprehension.
We drove up to the petrol station and filled up. Maybe there's another way in because there was a coach there filling up too! I don't know whether we would be able to find it again, but for all those who might doubt my word, it was *most definitely* at Cite Europe.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

bellabee said:


> We managed to get petrol at Cite Europe last September. Followed sat nav and thought it had misdirected us. We could see the service station but couldn't see how to get in, so we took what we believed to be a short cut down a road at the back of the police station marked 'sauf services' - yes we were well aware that this was a service road - but had we been asked, we would have feigned incomprehension.
> We drove up to the petrol station and filled up. Maybe there's another way in because there was a coach there filling up too! I don't know whether we would be able to find it again, but for all those who might doubt my word, it was *most definitely* at Cite Europe.


Yes I think this is the one we went to, mentioned earlier. As sauf services means except services it's Ok to use that route if you want the services.

We're on ferry now heading for Cite Europe, but in the morning we'll use Auchan for fuel if it's cheaper.


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

Chris and John, my understanding of 'sauf service' is that it is a road which can be used by official services only. I may be wrong, but I'm pretty sure it's not for public access. (but of course if challenged for using the road, your definition would come in very useful!)
cheers
Chris


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

For what its worth the online translation thingys say 'Except for services'

Sorry, can't help it. Google is my friend


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

Yes, it does. But the important question is 'what is meant by 'services'?' Does it mean 'service station?' or does it mean 'public services?'. Have a look at 'Google images' and I think you'll see it's the latter.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

We always stay there and always feel safe . Was there last Sunday .Well lit and amazingly peacefull as usual.Weekdays the nightworkers for Cite de Europe park there as well but are no problem( in fact add to safety).Usually many other motorhomes as well.Cannot mistake it as it is next to the very large Police Headquarters Building and backs on to the Eurotunnel site. My dogs also love it as there lots of grassed areas they can walk on. Nearly caught their first Rabbit this time! Never tried to get fuel in station on site as its on a lower level of car park and assumed vehicle height may be a problem( probably cheaper in the UK anyway ).However not far to nearest fuel station in any direction.Never had problem itinerants.Why would the bother there ? as they dont know in which direction you are heading


----------



## MIKEJ (Apr 10, 2006)

*Parking Cite Europe*

Can someone please give me exact details of where the overnight parking for motohomes is at Cite Europe. Thanks


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Facing carefoure
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?rlz=1C1LAVG_enGB408GB408&ix=aca&q=50.9329,+1.81105&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=0x47dc3ec252c67aef:0x5fb40c6c3cb618e0,%2B50%C2%B0+55'+59.52%22,+%2B1%C2%B0+48'+40.02%22&gl=uk&ei=oJt9T733KPGX0QWfyu3iCQ&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CCIQ8gEwAA


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

bellabee said:


> Chris and John, my understanding of 'sauf service' is that it is a road which can be used by official services only. I may be wrong, but I'm pretty sure it's not for public access. (but of course if challenged for using the road, your definition would come in very useful!)
> cheers
> Chris


We thought as you did initially when we were driving around but when we went back to Carrefour and asked the man that is where he directed us. I think what the sign meant was not to use that route to access the autoroute, unless you wanted the services (i.e. fuel), which we did.

All went well overnighting at Cite Europe last night. Now on the campsite in Ieper with free wifi.

Chris


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

If your coming from the Tunnel exit take the slip road signed Cite de Europe .Then at the next roundabout take the 3rd exit signed Hotels. At the next roundabout (where Ibis /Kyriad and Suithotel are situated) take 3rd exit (boulevard de Kent) Go past Gaumont cinema and multistorey carpark.Motorhome parking is in the large carpark on the left immediately before the Police Headquarters and is signed with the usual French Aire parking sign.If you get to the next roundabout you have missed it so just go around this and turn right just after the Police station.Depending on time of day you will usually see other MH's parked up to give you a clue of where to go but basically you can park anywhere there.We usually find that under one of the large lamp posts is best.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

ChrisandJohn said:


> bellabee said:
> 
> 
> > Chris and John, my understanding of 'sauf service' is that it is a road which can be used by official services only. I may be wrong, but I'm pretty sure it's not for public access. (but of course if challenged for using the road, your definition would come in very useful!)
> ...


chris, excellent site at ypers, was there tuesday night. don't miss the last post. sorry, typing on kindle!


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

For those wanting fuel just filled up at Auchan at €1.412 which is £1.19 using Nationwide CC 

We stay at Audindhen at a FP site that unfortunately is finishing but they allowed us to stay tonight.

Will be crossing to UK tomorrow.

Jan


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

ChrisandJohn said:


> Bellaire said:
> 
> 
> > went well overnighting at Cite Europe last night. Now on the campsite in Ieper with free wifi.
> ...


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Bognormike and Commuter

Not quite a meet then. :lol: 


Chris


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

alandsue were also there and al's cousin so I think we had a quorum


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

I looked at the aire on street view and saw there is a height barrier,does anyone know what height it is?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

bigtree said:


> I looked at the aire on street view and saw there is a height barrier,does anyone know what height it is?


If you zoom in on the notice at the entrance-to the right of the barrier as the one to the left is out of focus- it seems to say the height is 7.20 m.

50.932825,

1.811218

Certainly big enough, and more, for the Chausson going under it !

G


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

It also says 3.5T maybe I will ignore that as well as I will be up to 5T. :wink:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

bigtree said:


> It also says 3.5T maybe I will ignore that as well as I will be up to 5T. :wink:


 

Just realised what it means ! Vehicles over 7.5m high and 3.5 T prohibited !

I'll measure it on Tuesday - if it's not raining that is.

G


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks,I will be hoping to stop there on Friday night.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> If you zoom in on the notice at the entrance-to the right of the barrier as the one to the left is out of focus- it seems to say the height is 7.20 m.
> Certainly big enough, and more, for the Chausson going under it !
> 
> G


He must be a very nervous driver - it's taking him ages to pull out - every time I look at those co-ords, he's still there


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Grizzly said:


> bigtree said:
> 
> 
> > It also says 3.5T maybe I will ignore that as well as I will be up to 5T. :wink:
> ...


I think the height limit is there because of the trendy French overhanging street lights that are situated around the car park.
I shouldn't worry about weight limit either.Most of the vans there when I am there always look to be over this and truckers often park up overnight in the far corners of the park.

Incidently I have also noticed that in the car park for the Hotels down the road there are often truckers parked up overnight in there and also the odd motorhome. I have stayed in the Suitehotel many times when in a car but have never had the nerve to ask someone why they are parked there.Does anyone know what the deal is as this car park is even more secure with a gate that shuts at night and video surveillance ?


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

There are no height barriers at the moment. Plenty of motorhomes. use the coords given by Grizzly or head for the yellow wooden 'flags'

safariboy


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

As my OH says above: now no height barrier both in or out of the MH parking at the moment. The entry place is the same as shown on the coordinates/Street View but the barrier has been removed and two big yellow wooden "banners" saying "Bienvenue" on them are either side of the entrance.

This might change however, as an area of the parking is barriered off and work being done behind said barriers - a proper aire ?? 

Quiet night however save for someone's alarm going off when they set up on arrival in the small hours.

G


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Stayed last night safe as ever 
€1.49 at the Total which is middle of the road pricing lately
Confirm that Sauf services only means don't go here unless you want fuel.

BTW We met a guy called Mick who heard rumours of roadworks/delays on the A14 so I said I'd text him a traffic report after our drive.
I can confirm that currently there are no delays between the tunnel and Leeds via M20 M25 M11 A14 A1 etc just some 50mph stuff on M25 otherwise clear


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Had a pleasant night at CE and so far my trip is going well,have met a few other Facters as well.


----------

